# Superquinn to lay off 400 workers



## hizzy (21 Jan 2009)

Hi

Just saw this on the rte website


Superquinn has confirmed it is to shed 400 jobs and close its Dundalk Store.
67 jobs will be lost in Dundalk with the remaining jobs lost across the rest of the chain from senior management down.
Superquinn has 24 stores in all.
Advertisement

Today's redundancy announcement is the equivalent of 12% of the staff. 
CEO Simon Burke says that most of the job losses will be amongst full-time staff.

Regards

hizzy


----------



## pudds (21 Jan 2009)

Their Dundalk store is suffering badly due to shoppers going accross the border to Newry and also with the likes of Aldi, who have just announced an 21% increase in their sales for 08 and of course lidi.   

But I would expect Superquinn to suffer most as they always went for the top end of goods and service.


Interesting times ahead.................


----------



## setanta1 (21 Jan 2009)

I have a suspicion that the new owners of Superquinn bought it with a view to closing some of the branches. I heard on the radio this evening that there had been very little investment in this store in recent years. I do some shoppig in the Superquinn in Blanchardstown, and I have the same impression of this store i.e. under-investment.


----------



## MaryBe (21 Jan 2009)

pudds said:


> Their Dundalk store is suffering badly due to shoppers going accross the border to Newry and also with the likes of Aldi, who have just announced an 21% increase in their sales for 08 and of course lidi.
> 
> But I would expect Superquinn to suffer most as they always went for the top end of goods and service.
> 
> ...


 

I always shopped and enjoyed shopping in Superquinn until the takeover.  The service and 'fresh' produce fell way below the 'Superquinn' standard that attracted me to the store in the first place.  I do not accept the north is responsible and is being used as the scape goat.  If the customer service is below standard in any business it will lose out and I'm afraid that is what the main problem is with this store.


----------



## europhile (21 Jan 2009)

As far as I recall they were trying to sell it recently but got no takers.


----------



## Simeon (21 Jan 2009)

MaryBM said:


> I always shopped and enjoyed shopping in Superquinn until the takeover.  The service and 'fresh' produce fell way below the 'Superquinn' standard that attracted me to the store in the first place.  I do not accept the north is responsible and is being used as the scape goat.  If the customer service is below standard in any business it will lose out and I'm afraid that is what the main problem is with this store.


The same can be said of Ballinteer. Once a beacon but has lost it's shine.


----------



## Complainer (21 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> The same can be said of Ballinteer. Once a beacon but has lost it's shine.


Indeed - the recent refurbishment did a great job at turning it into a dark and dingy dungeon.


----------



## Simeon (21 Jan 2009)

Oops! I stopped going there about a year ago. Now that I know it's done up, I will return there. Thanks for the update Complainer.


----------



## theresa1 (22 Jan 2009)

The owners only wanted it for the Property associated with the Supermarkets. Their plans are falling apart hence why they tried to sell. Their plans for Walkinstown -to re-locate the exisiting Supermarket and build a new one with apartments etc. is also on hold at the moment.Dont be surprised if Walkinstown closes all together.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jan 2009)

Sad to hear about more jobs gone, another business in trouble.

I was an infrequent shopper at Superquinn in Kilkenny and was always delighted with the ambience, cleanliness, service, quality of goods on offer (especially the bakery) - it was always a pleasant experience, but on my last visit I was horrified at the run-down state of the place. Feargal, come back, we miss you!


----------



## theresa1 (22 Jan 2009)

I partly blame Feargal for selling to this shower in the first place. What we really needed was Sainsburys or Asda. If Tesco take it over you can kiss goodbye to a few hundred more jobs.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jan 2009)

theresa1 said:


> I partly blame Feargal for selling to this shower in the first place...


I suspect he saw the writing on the wall and "retired" to the Seanad in a timely and dignified manner. I think he and we knew all along they hadn't the same passion for the grocery business.


----------



## tara83 (22 Jan 2009)

I would have to agree with previous posters. Since Superquinn was taken over, the stores have become run down. I couldn't believe the state of the Finglas branch when there recently. Floor tiles missing, dirty and all at a premium price!


----------



## Towger (22 Jan 2009)

I have to agree with the sentiments on how the shops are now run and being bought with the view of using the sites for developments.
Part of the Ballinteer store is now like a Santa’s Grotto, with the roof so low you can touch it. They appear to have extended the store by knocking in to a storage area, without spending a few bob on the roof. The building is after all is not much more than a large shed/barn, so it would not have cost the earth to do. 
Watching the 6 O'clock new on RTE last night, I though Simon Burke looked like a startled rabbet caught in the headlights of a car for the few seconds he was in shot before he started speaking.
I know, the, umm... 'previous management' is not at all impressed with how the company is currently being run.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2009)

My sister works in one of the stores, and there has been disquiet ever since the sale by Fergal a few years ago - the staff were waiting for the hammer to fall at any time, so I'd agree that the "cross-border" factor is a bit of a smokescreen.   After all, Tesco have 2 stores in Dundalk, Dunnes have 2 (I think?), Aldi and Lidl also around, and they're not running for cover because of the Newry situation?

Bornagain - There's a tesco in Henry St (downstairs in the Jervis centre), or you could try M&S for fresh bread - the smell of baking from the Henry St store can be wonderful!


----------



## callybags (22 Jan 2009)

It's possibly an oversimplistic view, but if people cross the border to shop in enough numbers, resulting in the closures of businesses here, they will wind up paying out whatever they saved through increased taxes to support the people who lost their jobs.


----------



## Complainer (22 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> Oops! I stopped going there about a year ago. Now that I know it's done up, I will return there. Thanks for the update Complainer.


To echo Towger's post, prepare to be dissapointed - very poor [broken link removed] (and check out who commented on my blog entry)!


----------



## rmelly (22 Jan 2009)

> for example in Feargal’s day there was no direct feedback system like ‘Tell the Boss’. I see every card received and the replies.


 
rubbish - my mother has shopped in the sutton branch for 20 years, and given plenty of feedback to the store managers in that time.


----------



## mathepac (22 Jan 2009)

Feck them cards, "direct feedback system" my ass. Feargal was an exponent of MBWA - management by walking around, as were his store managers.

On my infrequent visits to the Kilkenny store I met Feargal twice, chatting to customers, staff, hanging out at the checkouts, just being Feargal.


----------



## pudds (22 Jan 2009)

Aldi are opening another store in Dundalk next month


----------



## Towger (23 Jan 2009)

Complainer said:


> To echo Towger's post, prepare to be dissapointed - very poor [broken link removed] (and check out who commented on my blog entry)!


 
If you are one of those people who painted their bedroom black...

I see from your photos the pen has now been nicked from the [broken link removed], you know, next time you go there that stand will be out the back, in a skip.


----------



## ddcc (23 Jan 2009)

The new owners of Superquinn are to blame for the 400 job losses !
They are a consortium or wealthy property developers and don't give a hoot about customers never mind the staff !They bought the business to make a quick buck on the rising property market and they havn't a clue about retailing ! Simon Burke has really damaged his reputation in his performance so far.

It has never been the same since Feargal Quinn and his key staff left.
He had experts in all area's eg Wine,Deli, Bakery, Butchery etc .. they all got out under the new regime !Most of the new management came from Lidl,Dunnes.....as they say "if you pay peanuts you get monkeys!"


----------



## Caveat (23 Jan 2009)

ddcc said:


> The new owners of Superquinn are to blame for the 400 job losses !
> They are a consortium or wealthy property developers and don't give a hoot about customers never mind the staff !They bought the business to make a quick buck on the rising property market and they havn't a clue about retailing ! Simon Burke has really damaged his reputation in his performance so far.


 
I tend to agree.



pudds said:


> Aldi are opening another store in Dundalk next month


 
Yes, which will make a total of 3 x Dunnes; 2 x Tesco; 2 x Aldi & 1 x Lidl.

Superquinn's closure, as well as bad management/slipping standards is much more down to cheap competition and their generally higher prices - especially given the current climate.

Mass exodus of shoppers to NI is a red herring IMO.


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> I tend to agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree with all of that. We used to be fairly regular Superquinn shoppers in the days of Feargal Quinn but it has realy gone downhill since he sold. It has lost it's appeal and these days just looks like an overpriced Tescos.


----------



## Padraigb (23 Jan 2009)

ddcc said:


> The new owners of Superquinn are to blame for the 400 job losses !
> They are a consortium or wealthy property developers and don't give a hoot about customers never mind the staff !They bought the business to make a quick buck on the rising property market and they havn't a clue about retailing ! Simon Burke has really damaged his reputation in his performance so far.
> 
> It has never been the same since Feargal Quinn and his key staff left.
> He had experts in all area's eg Wine,Deli, Bakery, Butchery etc .. they all got out under the new regime !Most of the new management came from Lidl,Dunnes.....as they say "if you pay peanuts you get monkeys!"



To be fair, the new owners are only partly to blame. Circumstances have also worked against the Dundalk branch.

I have shopped in Superquinn Dundalk for years. I regarded them as being perhaps 5% more expensive than the competition, and 10% better, taking account of quality of product and service. That suited me. When Fergal Quinn sold, the new management quickly lost that quality focus, but it did not go entirely, as the longer-serving staff had good habits.

I'll miss them. And I feel great sympathy for many of the people who worked there, and made my shopping a more pleasant experience.


----------



## ddcc (23 Jan 2009)

Just read today in the Irish Times that Superquinn have also lost their chief Operations manager to Lidl.

I agree that it's a big smokescreen blaming "shoppers going North" for the job losses. It's all down to mismanagement.If Feargal Quinn was still there he'd innovate to save the jobs.


----------



## Complainer (24 Jan 2009)

Towger said:


> I see from your photos the pen has now been nicked from the [broken link removed], you know, next time you go there that stand will be out the back, in a skip.


Actually, in the skip would be a big improvement. At least it would be a conscious management decision that this isn't working at present, as opposed just leaving the empty stand to gather dust and block trollies.


----------



## ddcc (24 Jan 2009)

There a bakery called Clarkes on the Navan rd in Cabra that sells the best turnovers in Dublin or you could try Thunders bakery Clontarf or Drumcondra !


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009)

According to [broken link removed] the head of HR and others have walked. 

There seems to be some serious problems in Superquinn


----------



## John Rambo (25 Jan 2009)

ddcc said:


> The new owners of Superquinn are to blame for the 400 job losses !
> They are a consortium or wealthy property developers and don't give a hoot about customers never mind the staff !They bought the business to make a quick buck on the rising property market and they havn't a clue about retailing ! Simon Burke has really damaged his reputation in his performance so far.


 
A very strange post.

How are the owners of Superquinn to blame for the job losses? The global downturn, the Government for raising VAT, increased competition from Aldi/Lidl and sterling exchange rates are to blame.

The Superquinn deal clearly was a property play. The plan for Ballinteer for example was to level the place an rebuild with apartments above the store. Given the success of Ballintyre (the estate opposite the store), that wasn't a bad idea until the recession came along. 

And yes, the investors did not know a lot about retail. Which is why they did what any decent businessman would do and hired one of the most highly thought of individuals in the retail game to run the show.
Burke is extremely well respected, especially in the UK for his work with Hamleys.

The key thing with this recession is that even the top business people in Ireland have been completely hammered and surprised by it.


----------



## ddcc (25 Jan 2009)

Select retail holdings haven't a clue about retailing. They took on Simon Burke who had great success selling Teddy Bears in England but couldn't "lace the shoes of Feargal Quinn"!
They opened a store in Portlaoise just a few months ago and I heard it could be next for the chop !


----------

